# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Sivalice - moze platnenih savjeta (enureza i skolarci)

## Zoila

moje dijete ima nocnu enurezu - ili nocno mokrenje. Idemo mi nefrologu, rijesava se to...no svejedno nam treba neko rijesenje za te nocne nesrecice ...

do nedavno je uspio nositi platnene MiB pelene kao gacice za noc (bez onih vanjskih gacica), no sad ih je prerastao. 

idealno bi bilo da ima nekakve gacice s pojacanjem naprijed - uopce netreba pojacanje kod guze. Nisam uspjela naci nista takvog za kupiti, a tako vijesta sivalica bas i nisam.

znam osnove sivanje - pa ako bi netko bio voljan dati savjete i prijedloge o sivanju posebnih gacica - bila bi super zahvalna!

a i ne bih se bunila ako bi se netko nudio da zasije takvo sto - pa da cujem prijedlog, koliko bi to kostalo itd.

sigurna sam da nisam jedina mama s dijetetom koje ima problem nocnog mokrenja - i ovo je ujedno prijedlog za razvoj Rodinih pusa    :Heart:

----------


## vještičica

Evo ovdje imaš uputstvo u slikama kako se šiju zaštitne gaćice i kroj koji ide do XXL veličine. Možda ti pomogne  :Love:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

http://www.thenappynetwork.org.nz/im...a_Knickers.pdf

riječ je o gaćicama koje imaju pojačanje po sredini (sve je objašnjeno u tekstu)

ja sam svojoj curi od 20 kg po tom kroju napravila najobičnije gaćice, malo dublje, zimske

izmjeriš opseg nogice (onako kao za uske bokserice) pa dodaš koliko treba 

ako ti je tako komplicirano, možeš probati na način da dodaš po 2 cm sa svake strane i u dubinu

oko pojasa staviš lastik

materijali: mako, žersej, mislim da može i felpica; možeš staviti i sloj flisa da bolje upija


javi ako zapne 


 :Wink:

----------


## Zoila

HVALA!    :Heart:  
krecem u akciju cim prije - pa javljam ako gdje zapnem!

----------


## Fidji

https://canshop.motherease.com/shopd...edwetter+Pants

----------

